# Buenos Aires en Febrero 2009



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Holas a todos!!!!, ya en mi riquísima Lima limón:cheers: con el calor igual al que hacía en Buenos Aires:nuts: y bueno.... algunas fotos que las comparto aquí

Horas antes de viajar, desayuno en el aeropuerto :cheers:










En Ezeiza



















Entrando a Buenos Aires, fotos tomadas desde el taxi























































Como buenos peruanos a comerrrrr :eat: en el primer restaurant que encontramos, super bifes de chorizo jajaa:banana:










des....cansada 









A ver....... la casa rosada?:|









:?


















Siguiendo por la zona


















Más Buenos Aires































































Y jugaba Boca


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres tus fotos! Se nota que la pasaste bien. Buenos Aires siempre encantadora.

Me encanta la foto de la Avenida de Mayo.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias Bruno!! sí la pasé chévere, me gustó mucho Buenos Aires, pero extrañaba mi Lima limón, mañana o sea más luego  pongo más fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere! Las espero! 

Siempre se extraña Lima limón...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos.. hasta fuiste a un partido de boca

B. aires es buenos aires...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Que bueno tenerte por acá de nuevo Lúcuma kay: Buenas tomas y bienvenida a Lima :banana: Por cierto como encontraste el cambio de clima??


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

tacall said:


> muy buenas las fotos.. hasta fuiste a un partido de boca
> 
> B. aires es buenos aires...


BOSTERITA HABIA RESULTADO LUCUMINA :bash:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Qué lindo!!! jajaj hasta les tomaste foto de cerca a la barra del boca :lol: 

En algunas fotos bs as se ve tranqui supongo que era domingo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hay tantas cosas bacanes en buenos aires desde la arquitectura, el color del cielo, los restaurantes, etc. salvo el calor que a veces se vuelve insoportable de por sí es una ciudad que vale la pena conocer. 

Buenas fotos Lucuma


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Lúcuma, espero la hayas pasado muy bien. A través de tus fotos puedo ver una Buenos Aires muy real, muy humana.

Saludos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos Lucuma! esperamos las otras!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Qué arriesgada!. Me refiero a las fotos tomadas a la barra de Boca. u_U 

Sobre Buenos Aires, sólo me queda decir que es una de las mejores ciudades de Latinoamérica. Personalmente, es las ciudad que más me llama la atención de Sudamérica.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lucuma said:


>


hola k tal? tan muy buenas las photos...como siempre buenisimas"
por sierto una pregunta? la de esta photo para el lado derecho k se ve como una cabina quisiera saber k cosa es?? alguna cabina de Telefono ??me da curiosidad??


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*esta foto me gusta*

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/Lucuma/DSC000840.jpg
si es lucuma el de la foto................es guapa y sobretodo muy sexy.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Las fotos estan muy bonitas...y tu tambien :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos de Baires, Lucuma. Esperamos con mucha expectativa las pròximas fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelentes las fotos ! Siempre tan bien tomadas lucuma ! Muy fotogénico ese sector de Buenos Aires. No sabia de tu pasión futbolera hasta el hecho de compartir momentos con la barra boquense...

Saludos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Lucu, se te extrañaba! Buena visita que hiciste a Bs.As., me encantaría visitarla algún día, todo se ve muy interesante, sobre todo la arquitectura y ese cielo bellísimo. Aunque no se veía mucha gente (seguro era un fin de semana), debe ser una ciudad con mucha vitalidad y energía.

Esperamos más fotos, saludotes... :cheers:


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

se ve que algunas las fotos las tomaste domingo que es sagrado para los argentinos, los antiguos edificios son preciosos ,tomaste fotos de edificios en la autopista ,pero buenos aires tiene edificios muy altos y lindos ,mmm la del maxiquiosco me encanto coincidencia que compraba ahi cigarrilos phillips nada como los hamilton jaja ,si quieres comer bien hay restaurantes de tenedor libre solo 30 pesos aprox y preparate para reventar de lo mejor en carnes no te arrepentiras


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Chévere el paseito.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hermosa ciudad,al parecer la Casa Rosada está cerca a Puerto Madero.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

tacall said:


> muy buenas las fotos.. hasta fuiste a un partido de boca
> 
> B. aires es buenos aires...


Gracias tacall, fue interesante ver a la 12 por dentro 












dannyhighrise said:


> Que bueno tenerte por acá de nuevo Lúcuma kay: Buenas tomas y bienvenida a Lima :banana: Por cierto como encontraste el cambio de clima??


Gracias por la bienvenida dannyhighrise, allá estaba haciendo tanto calor como acá, incluso un día llegó a haber 41 grados de sensación térmica, ahorita por el calor que está haciendo ufffff fácil me parece la misma sensación térmica aquí en Lima :cheers:

El estadio del Boca, fíjense los colores de Coca Cola, les prohibieron usar el rojo:lol: qué fanáticos 












MONINCC said:


> BOSTERITA HABIA RESULTADO LUCUMINA :bash:


Nooooo, nada que ver, pura curiosidad, sólo eso

El barrio de la Boca













*ClauDia* said:


> Qué lindo!!! jajaj hasta les tomaste foto de cerca a la barra del boca :lol:
> 
> En algunas fotos bs as se ve tranqui supongo que era domingo.


Creo que sí, era domingo en algunas Claudia













Juan1912 said:


> Hay tantas cosas bacanes en buenos aires desde la arquitectura, el color del cielo, los restaurantes, etc. salvo el calor que a veces se vuelve insoportable de por sí es una ciudad que vale la pena conocer.
> 
> Buenas fotos Lucuma


Me tocaron los días más calurosos pero igualito nomás, la pasé bien de todos modos, comiendo bifes hasta que al tercer día ya los detestaba :lol:












Limeñito said:


> Hola Lúcuma, espero la hayas pasado muy bien. A través de tus fotos puedo ver una Buenos Aires muy real, muy humana.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Limeñito, la pasé super bien, fotos de unos niños argentinos tomadas al paso 






















CHIMUCHIK said:


> Bonitas fotos Lucuma! esperamos las otras!


Gracias CHIMUCHIK, otra del barrio de la Boca












Wild_Swan said:


> Qué arriesgada!. Me refiero a las fotos tomadas a la barra de Boca. u_U
> 
> Sobre Buenos Aires, sólo me queda decir que es una de las mejores ciudades de Latinoamérica. Personalmente, es las ciudad que más me llama la atención de Sudamérica.


Pienso que Lima y Buenos Aires tienen personalidad propia:happy:

Músicos peruanos del grupo KUSILLAJTA en la calle Florida












yvan789 said:


> hola k tal? tan muy buenas las photos...como siempre buenisimas"
> por sierto una pregunta? la de esta photo para el lado derecho k se ve como una cabina quisiera saber k cosa es?? alguna cabina de Telefono ??me da curiosidad??


Si mal no recuerdo creo que es una caseta de información al turista













fayo said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/Lucuma/DSC000840.jpg
> si es lucuma el de la foto................es guapa y sobretodo muy sexy.


Gracias Fayo! :tyty:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Buenas fotos


Gracias Tyrone entre dos edificios, los contrastes de Buenos Aires












Ekeko said:


> Las fotos estan muy bonitas...y tu tambien :cheers:


Gracias Ekeko:happy:, Caminito con sus características casas 












Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas fotos de Baires, Lucuma. Esperamos con mucha expectativa las pròximas fotos


Tus deseos serán cumplidos , gente de todo el mundo en Caminito






























skyperu34 said:


> Excelentes las fotos ! Siempre tan bien tomadas lucuma ! Muy fotogénico ese sector de Buenos Aires. No sabia de tu pasión futbolera hasta el hecho de compartir momentos con la barra boquense...
> 
> Saludos


Gracias skyperu, sip, también pienso que Buenos Aires es fotogénica :yes: siempre, y lo del Boca :| bueno..... queríamos sacarles una entrevista:lol:

Una foto más de la 12  












Canelita said:


> ¡Lucu, se te extrañaba! Buena visita que hiciste a Bs.As., me encantaría visitarla algún día, todo se ve muy interesante, sobre todo la arquitectura y ese cielo bellísimo. Aunque no se veía mucha gente (seguro era un fin de semana), debe ser una ciudad con mucha vitalidad y energía.
> 
> Esperamos más fotos, saludotes... :cheers:


Gracias Canelita, por otras zonas ese mismo domingo pasaba esto, gente reunida en medio de la calle para ver funciones de circom))








































janco said:


> se ve que algunas las fotos las tomaste domingo que es sagrado para los argentinos, los antiguos edificios son preciosos ,tomaste fotos de edificios en la autopista ,pero buenos aires tiene edificios muy altos y lindos ,mmm la del maxiquiosco me encanto coincidencia que compraba ahi cigarrilos phillips nada como los hamilton jaja ,si quieres comer bien hay restaurantes de tenedor libre solo 30 pesos aprox y preparate para reventar de lo mejor en carnes no te arrepentiras


Hola janco, ese domingo en general Buenos Aires estaba tranquilo, y de comer carne.... pues como dices reventamos de comer tanta carne y extrañábamos nuestra comida 

No recuerdo el nombre de este parque, había una feria artesanal allí







































W!CKED said:


> Chévere el paseito.


Más que chévere, ese mismo domingo en la plaza Dorrego :dance2:







































Marvey21 said:


> Hermosa ciudad,al parecer la Casa Rosada está cerca a Puerto Madero.


Son sectores diferentes, más de Bs As  









Me gustaron estas calles









Están restaurando casonas y locales antiguos, deberíamos hacer lo mismo acá


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Lindas todas las fotos Lucuma  saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito se ve el centro de Buenos Aires, muy conservado, con mucha vida.

Mi mamá estuvo una semana allí, y también se aburrió de comer tanta carne, encima porque las parrillas allá son desabridas, la carne en la mayoría de lugares no la condimentan.

Muy buenas tus fotos Lucuma.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Lúcuma, y creo que eres bien arriesgada para inmiscuirte entre los bosteros de Boca siendo mishonaria, saludos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Lucuma! muy buenas!!! pero tenias que poner unas donde también sales.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué chévere viaje!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente Lúcuma... en Buenos Aires hasta el tombo de migraciòn está en algogón.

Yo me enamoré de un taxista cuando viajé... es impresionante lo bella que es la ciudad, su arquitectura y su buena vibra nocturna... puedes salir de un teatro y entrar a comer ... nunca duermen!!!!

Las fotos geniales... pero eso no extraña, que chèvere el cielo. Quiero volver pronto a esa bella ciudad....


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Exelentes fotos Lucuma..sin duda nos has mostrado un Buenos Aires al natural. Felicitaciones, como siempre buen trabajo!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustaron de la primera a la última foto, "tenés más??" :lol:


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> hola k tal? tan muy buenas las photos...como siempre buenisimas"
> por sierto una pregunta? la de esta photo para el lado derecho k se ve como una cabina quisiera saber k cosa es?? alguna cabina de Telefono ??me da curiosidad??


hola esa cabina q ves es de informacion al turista te podes fijar q hay una i de informacion y mas a la derecha esta el subte


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^gracias por la explicacion " como se notaba moderna la cabina me venian todo tipo de imaginaciones en la cabeza"


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Hubieras ido a un partido de River, mil veces mejor que la 12; son Los Borracho del Tablón mas sentimiento. El Rafa Di Zeo no le va bien a la 12. Pero ese es un tema aparte,

Lindas fotos, excelente Buenos Aires


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ay dios como la amoo Bs As es bellisima desde cualquier angulo. Buenas fotos me gusto en especial el de los ninos Argentinos.


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

La calidad de las fotos es muy buena , los lugares muy buenos y el clima estupendo!felicitaciones ! ! !


----------



## LASTKA (Mar 20, 2008)

lucema. muy buen thread, digo...tnes mas fotos? iamgino que si, porque no vi nada de palermo o puerto madero. visita obligada. besos


----------



## Elmas (Mar 4, 2009)

Juan1912 said:


> Hay tantas cosas bacanes en buenos aires desde la arquitectura, el color del cielo, los restaurantes, etc. salvo el calor que a veces se vuelve insoportable de por sí es una ciudad que vale la pena conocer.
> 
> Buenas fotos Lucuma


El color del cielo? es = en todo el mundo y Buenos Aires es bonita y entretenida pero mucho calor eso si pero es de esas ciudades que vas una y otra vez


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jajaja una mujer joven y sexy, y ya estan excitados. Que bueno ...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry por la demora en contestar, pero estuve con muchos cambios y sin internethno: de todos modos gracias a todos por comentar



dra.naths said:


> Lindas todas las fotos Lucuma  saludos!


Gracias naths ....aunque no se ven muchas hno: 

Otra zona de Buenos Aires, me gustaron esas construcciones 





















El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonito se ve el centro de Buenos Aires, muy conservado, con mucha vida.
> 
> Mi mamá estuvo una semana allí, y también se aburrió de comer tanta carne, encima porque las parrillas allá son desabridas, la carne en la mayoría de lugares no la condimentan.
> 
> Muy buenas tus fotos Lucuma.


Exacto, Buenos Aires tiene mucha vida, un domingo en la noche había un carnaval porteño:colgate:


















































































continúa


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Muy buenas fotos Lúcuma, y creo que eres bien arriesgada para inmiscuirte entre los bosteros de Boca siendo mishonaria, saludos.


Me encantó tu comentario:lol: 

Un cantante callejero en la calle Florida, hinchas del River y una niñita hincha del cantante 































































































CHIMUCHIK said:


> Gracias por las fotos Lucuma! muy buenas!!! pero tenias que poner unas donde también sales.


:colgate: Gracias CHIMUCHIK, después, mientras una iglesia bonaerense



















Turistas recorriendo Buenos Aires, cambió el clima ese día









La misma zona, me encantaban esas calles adoquinadas con sus casas antiguas 




























Estas son de otro sector, una avenida de Buenos Aires, esquina con Estados Unidos, si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

roberto_vp said:


> Qué chévere viaje!


La verdad que sí, las siguientes fotos son de la zona de Caminito, no es que me guste el tango, pero allí se ve lindo :colgate:



















Bailarines de otro baile argentino



















Cantidad de turistas en Caminito














Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente Lúcuma... en Buenos Aires hasta el tombo de migraciòn está en algogón.
> 
> Yo me enamoré de un taxista cuando viajé... es impresionante lo bella que es la ciudad, su arquitectura y su buena vibra nocturna... puedes salir de un teatro y entrar a comer ... nunca duermen!!!!
> 
> Las fotos geniales... pero eso no extraña, que chèvere el cielo. Quiero volver pronto a esa bella ciudad....


Sí Vane, te quedas con ganas de volver!! la gente es muy amable, son super conversadores, alegres, la pasas bien en todos lados

Unas niñas argentinas, felices con tomarse fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que lindas las ultimas fotos, Lucuma! Me encantan las calles con pistas empedradas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que lindas fotos Lucuma!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No veo las fotos


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Martinni said:


> Exelentes fotos Lucuma..sin duda nos has mostrado un Buenos Aires al natural. Felicitaciones, como siempre buen trabajo!!!


Esa es la idea Martinni, mostrar Buenos Aires al natural como lo ves una vez que estás allí caminando por sus calles

Ceremonia de la bandera































































































W!CKED said:


> Me gustaron de la primera a la última foto, "tenés más??" :lol:


Porsu, tengo más fotos, a propósito qué rico sentía mi acento peruano allá :colgate: 

Este corso fue un domingo también 





















































































































































michaelfer22 said:


> hola esa cabina q ves es de informacion al turista te podes fijar q hay una i de informacion y mas a la derecha esta el subte


Creo que caminé todos los días por allí  

Esta zona si mal no recuerdo es la Plaza de Mayo



















:cheers:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Inyector said:


> Hubieras ido a un partido de River, mil veces mejor que la 12; son Los Borracho del Tablón mas sentimiento. El Rafa Di Zeo no le va bien a la 12. Pero ese es un tema aparte,
> 
> Lindas fotos, excelente Buenos Aires


Inyector, la verdad no fui por el equipo en sí, sólo queríamos sacar unas fotos y ese día jugaba Boca, pero después nada que ver con esos equipos 























eduardo90 said:


> Ay dios como la amoo Bs As es bellisima desde cualquier angulo. Buenas fotos me gusto en especial el de los ninos Argentinos.


Los niños para nada quedados, no?, y la gente allá es de lo más amable 

Otra zona de Buenos Aires, si mal no recuerdo Córdova











Esta no recuerdo de qué zona :lol:













cesarpoooool said:


> La calidad de las fotos es muy buena , los lugares muy buenos y el clima estupendo!felicitaciones ! ! !


Gracias cesarpoooool, hablando de clima... allá hacía un calor igual como estaba haciendo en Lima, pero allá toman más en cuenta la sensación térmica, un día llegó a 41 grados y salía en todos los canales  la tele me pareció aburrida, me cansé de los comerciales de la serenísima en todos los canales :lol: a propósito, Lorena Caravedo sale en un comercial de Coca Cola y le ponen una voz con acento che 











Me gustaron esos bailes muy pintorescos































LASTKA said:


> lucema. muy buen thread, digo...tnes mas fotos? iamgino que si, porque no vi nada de palermo o puerto madero. visita obligada. besos


Claro LASTKA, son zonas bonitas, esta foto es de la embajada de Francia me parece  las otras las iré poniendo, ya se me hizo recontra tarde


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ese baile es el malambo ...*

es el baile típico de los gauchos argentinos, de la Argentina rural ...



Lucuma said:


> ....
> 
> Me gustaron esos bailes muy pintorescos
> ....


Buenísimas las fotos de Buenos Aires


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què variadas fotos de Baires, es como estar caminando por sus calles. Salu2 Lucuma


----------

